# Renting with reptiles



## Tahra (Jul 30, 2013)

Was just curious what people know about this as I have been told as they are not a domestic pet and live in containment, like a fish for example that you don't have to declare them on your lease. I only have 1 python so I doubt it would really be a problem and it would be easy to conceal her if I had to anyway..


----------



## spida_0000 (Jul 30, 2013)

I declared mine when I filled out the application form but was told I didnt have to when I went in to sign the lease

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Tahra (Jul 30, 2013)

spida_0000 said:


> I declared mine when I filled out the application form but was told I didnt have to when I went in to sign the lease
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000



Which state are you in sorry? I forgot to mention im in NSW, But still thats great news! Thanks!


----------



## saintanger (Jul 30, 2013)

i told my real estate and they said i had to declaired it and they requested a copy of my reptile license and exact number of reptiles then 1 week later said it was ok, 6 months later told me i had to move all reptiles except 4 to the shed or garage. i'm in nsw.

i also thought i did not have to tell them as they are in enclosures and locked. but apparently you do with my real estate anyway, including fish tanks.


----------



## Tahra (Jul 30, 2013)

saintanger said:


> i told my real estate and they said i had to declaired it and they requested a copy of my reptile licenseand exact number of reptiles then 1 week later said it was ok, 6 months later told me i had to move all reptiles except 4 to the shed or garage. i'm in nsw.
> 
> i also thought i did not have to tell them as they are in enclosures and locked. but apparently you do with my realestate anyway, including fish tanks.



It may just vary then.


----------



## zicarus (Jul 30, 2013)

Look up the laws and google the renters guide/handbook. A realestate cannot stop u from owning a pet. As they provide wellbeing. Ill try and hunt it down. How can an animal in a cage cause problems. Oh and with birds they will try the old "the seads bring mice".
Ill post as soon as I find it...

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## spida_0000 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tahra said:


> Which state are you in sorry? I forgot to mention im in NSW, But still thats great news! Thanks!



From Vic.. might be different state to state though

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 30, 2013)

Theres a thread in chit chat i dont know how to link it but


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not sure with the state variation etc. but I rent in QLD with my snake in the lounge room. I have a fairly good relationship with the real estate agent, I always pay rent on time and keep the place tidy so they sort of overlook the fact that I'm not suppose to have animals inside (aside from my dogs unfortunately). I think it depends on the landlord of the property and the 'strictness' (?) of the agent. For my first inspection I just have the snake where it usually is in the house, see if they notice it or not, if they do, just say that you will move it outside or remove it from the property but just hide it on inspection day. My real estate agent was actually quiet curious about my Childreni when I had him and even asked to see him. I do live in a smallish rural town so that may explain why the real estate is a little more lenient.


----------



## marcus0002 (Jul 30, 2013)

I never asked for permission. I've only got a spotty in a 2 ft enclosure so I just put it in the closet glass facing the wall on inspection days. Lately I have just been unplugging it and putting it on the floor facing the wall so it looks like its just an empty enclosure sitting there. I have never been asked about it.

Moving into my own place the week after next so won't be a problem amymore thankfully.


----------



## B_STATS (Jul 30, 2013)

I keep two Pythons in a rental that states no pets allowed. Their enclosures are basically furniture and I'm a great tenant so the real estate didn't care.


----------



## Emilie (Jul 30, 2013)

I usually say I have an x amount of tanks/vivariums, but never what's in them. The real estate never seems to question that. However a few properties we been to the owners has come through on inspection day and one was terrified and said she could never live in the house again. Never heard anything more about it though


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 30, 2013)

Reptiles are considered a hobby so they are not classed as pet so you can keep them in nsw


----------



## Amberbubula (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm in nsw and I have 4 pythons and a goanna living in my rental house. The real estate said they did not care as long as they didn't stink. I guess they are more or less like fish tanks..
Your best bet would be to ask; it differs from real estate to real estate..

My rental is also 'no pets allowed'.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd say it depends on the real estate agent and the landlord. When I lived in Victoria I asked my agent if I could keep a snake. The response was a flat "No pets". I was irked to say the least. I'd been in the place for three years, it was in a better state than it was when I moved in and I always paid the rent on time. I got the snake anyway, a hatchy stimmie, hid the click-clack on inspection days and they were none the wiser.

In Queensland I've had two great landlords who are happy for me to keep my stimmie and my beardie.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say anything. 1 python is nothing and easy to hide if necessary.


----------



## Craigo (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been wondering this as well, my real estate done an inspection and said I had to get rid of one dog and the birds as the owner didn't want more then one dog in the yard and didn't want birds... So we had to explain to the kids why one of the dogs had to go to a new family and their birds. They didn't go right through the house so they didn't see my pythons. But worried they might kick up a stink


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 30, 2013)

Got complimented on my fish tanks by the real estate lady. Haven't seen the snakes yet but I'll probably just put them in the cupboard, easy to do and they're legally not allowed to go into your cupboards


----------



## wokka (Jul 30, 2013)

It will be the landlords decision , often after the advice of the realestate agent. Generally landlords and agents look for tenants which are least likely to cause problems or potential damage. Trust is always a good starting point, so if you start hiding the facts it may not lead to a long term relationship. To my knowledge our office has not knocked back a tenant because they wanted to keep reptiles.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think it will also depend on the aesthetics of your collection. I've been to some peoples collections where the cages match, are all relatively well built and tidy but the majority are usually an assortment of different home build cages that look messy and are not very appealing to the eye. I would think that if you are renting and put some effort into making your setup nice and tidy it will be more likely to go in your favour.


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 30, 2013)

Its nsw laws ive said this in another thread my brother is a realestate agent


----------



## harlemrain (Jul 30, 2013)

I never declared mine, when the real estate came for the inspection they were scared but didn't say anything about me not declaring them and I'm in NSW


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 30, 2013)

Never had my real estate company say anything about mine, i didnt declare them on our agreement. Got 3 vivariums, a couple tubs and 2 frog tanks.


Rick


----------



## Tahra (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay thanks for the advice! =)


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wrong post


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 30, 2013)

Why would you bother telling the RE agent ?


----------



## Shotta (Jul 30, 2013)

all i will say is private rentals are the bomb!!!!!


----------



## BigFryMan (Jul 30, 2013)

I wouldn't bother telling the real estate agent. I'm pretty sure they'd have a hard time kicking you out for it if you are a decent tenant and keep everything clean. Never had any issues, but I only have a spotty in a click-clack, easy to hide. I think in NSW the rental laws tend to be skewed towards protecting the tenant rather than the Landlord, but I've not had to test this.


----------



## cridon96 (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to rent in Victoria I had 2 adult coastal pythons, 2 jungle pythons, 2 bearded dragons and 2 Lace monitors I never asked permission and only trouble I ever had was when I needed to upgrade the lacies enclosure. As the new planned enclosure was going to be big I spoke to the real estate and the owner of the house and they asked if it would be possible for me to build it in the alfresco area (still under cover) as they where concerned the size and weight of the enclosure may damage the carpet.

Once I had moved out and got my bond back I asked the real estate agent if I should have told them (just to see for future reference) and they said it didn't matter and that at the time I submitted my application reptiles where not recognised as a "pet" therefore it was fine. This was 4 years ago so things will probably have changed.

Personally I would just hide it away, I never bothered trying to hide mine (kinda hard to hide away lacies) but I did hide away our cat and the fact I was breading rats in the shed what they don't know cant hurt them


----------



## zicarus (Jul 30, 2013)

IOK i found this:

Pets
The Residential Tenancies Act 1997, which
sets out the legal rights and responsibilities of
landlords and tenants, doesn’t say anything
about keeping pets on a rental property.
However, many leases have a ‘no pets’ clause
that prohibits tenants from keeping pets. If
you have a pet or intend to get one, you
should make sure your landlord agrees to this
before you rent the property. 
If the landlord does agree, you should make
sure the tenancy agreement (lease) states that
you are allowed to keep a pet or that the ‘no
pets’ clause on the printed lease is crossed
out. Once the landlord agrees to you having 
a pet, they cannot change their mind. 
Even if you have the landlord’s consent to
having a pet, problems can sometimes arise. 
Damage and nuisance 
The Residential Tenancies Act 1997 and 
your tenancy agreement prohibit you from
damaging the rental property or causing 
a nuisance. A nuisance is anything that
unreasonably disrupts your neighbours’
enjoyment of their property, such as 
continual barking, unpleasant smells etc. 
If your pet is creating a nuisance or causing
damage, the landlord can give you a Breach
of Duty Notice stating that you must stop
your pet from causing a nuisance or
damaging the property. If you don’t fix the
problem within 14 days, the landlord can
apply to the Victorian Civil and Administrative
Tribunal for a Compliance Order, which 
legally requires you to comply with the 
Breach of Duty Notice and/or pay 
financial compensation. 
To get a Compliance Order from the Tribunal,
the landlord will have to prove that your pet 
is causing a nuisance or damaging the
property. You will be given the chance to 
go to the Tribunal hearing and defend 
your landlord’s claims. 
If you do not follow the Tribunal order, the
landlord can give you a 14-day Notice to
Vacate. A Notice to Vacate does not mean
that you have to move out. If the landlord
wants to evict you, they will have to apply to
the Tribunal and prove that your pet is still
causing a nuisance or damage. You can go to
the Tribunal hearing and present your side of
the story. 
Your landlord can also give you a 14-day
Notice to Vacate for a breach of duty if you
have received two previous Breach of Duty
Notices for the same breach. 
If your landlord gives you either of 
these notices, you should contact the 
Tenants Union.
Endangering the 
safety of neighbours 
If your pet is a danger to your neighbours, the
landlord can give you an immediate Notice to
Vacate. This should only be given in extreme
circumstances, eg your dog has attacked the
neighbour’s children. 
If you receive an immediate Notice to Vacate,
it does not mean that you have to move out. 
If the landlord wants to evict you, they will
have to apply to the Tribunal and prove that
your pet is a danger. If you receive an
immediate Notice to Vacate you should
contact the Tenants Union for advice as 
soon as possible. 
‘No Pets’ clause 
Many tenants keep pets even when their
tenancy agreement contains a ‘no pets’
clause, either because they had difficulty
finding a property to rent which allowed pets
or because they decided to get a pet after
they moved in. Your legal position in this case
is not clear. 
If the landlord or agent finds out that you 
have a pet, they may tell you that you will 
be evicted if you do not get rid of it. This 
is not always true. 
The Tenants Union believes that you cannot
be evicted unless your landlord can prove 
that your pet is causing a nuisance, damaging
the property or endangering the safety of
neighbours. However your landlord may give
you a Notice to Vacate for simply having a
pet. We believe such a notice is invalid. 
continued overleaf...
Your landlord or agent may apply to the
Tribunal because you have breached the ‘no
pets’ clause. The Tenants Union believes that
the Tribunal cannot legally evict you for having
a pet in breach of your tenancy agreement. 
However in some cases the Tribunal has
ordered tenants to remove their pets from 
the premises. 
If your landlord gives you a Breach of Duty
Notice or a Notice to Vacate because you
have a pet, contact the Tenants Union 
for advice. 
For more information phone the Tenants
Union Advice Line on ☎(03) 9416 2577.

Tenants Union of Victoria Ltd ACN 081 348 227 June 2009 www.tuv.org 

Its copy and pasted directly as i didnt know if providing a link would be against the rules.


----------



## Speighty (Jul 30, 2013)

I think it varies from agent to agent, I have 2 Shingles, 3 Beardies and about 15 Snakes - I asked my landlord do Snakes and Lizards in tanks / tubs count as pets? And they just said "no they dont count" - Since my land lord agreed I ould have 2 Indoor cats and 2 50kg Dogs, I dont think they are fussed about my reptiles in the garage. Havent tested their reaction to my birds and rats yet - but they dont live in the house anyway.


----------



## justin91 (Jul 30, 2013)

I moved into a house that said strictly no pets. I didn't have a reptile then. When I got my snake, I thought I probably should ask. If they said no I would of just hid it. I emailed them, didn't use the word snake, only the word reptile. I also put in how I have a licence and how there so similar to a fish tank. They don't smell etc. Just pretty much talked crap lol


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've never told my real estate about my reptiles but have always declared my cat & ferrets.

The last time I moved I even offered to pay an additional "pets' bond" like they do in America but the real estate agent just told me not to worry.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 30, 2013)

justin91 said:


> I moved into a house that said strictly no pets. I didn't have a reptile then. When I got my snake, I thought I probably should ask. If they said no I would of just hid it. I emailed them, didn't use the word snake, only the word reptile. I also put in how I have a licence and how there so similar to a fish tank. They don't smell etc. Just pretty much talked crap lol



My rental is strictly no pets and I did the same thing  but didn't explain it, just showed my landlord when she came to visit. It was "hey check out what I just got"

She hasn't visited since for some reason... Lol.


----------



## Raebiez (Jul 30, 2013)

I rent in QLD and I never asked permission before getting my two snakes. The tanks are identical glass ones and I have built a stand to hold both tanks and makes it look neater. I gave my real estate lady a heads up as a courtesy when she came in to do my inspection while I was at work. The only comment back was "Where was she? She must be a baby because I looked and couldn't find her!" (I only had the one snake when she came through the house)


----------



## justin91 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lawra said:


> My rental is strictly no pets and I did the same thing  but didn't explain it, just showed my landlord when she came to visit. It was "hey check out what I just got"
> 
> She hasn't visited since for some reason... Lol.



Haha mine won't go into my herp room. Wonder what she'll do now I have some in my lounge room


----------



## zicarus (Jul 30, 2013)

My realestate inspector would take on a scrubie and win lol

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 30, 2013)

zicarus said:


> IOK i found this:
> 
> Pets
> The Residential Tenancies Act 1997, which
> ...


 
Doesnt include reptiles there a hobby and this is for vic the person asking is from nsw


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 30, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Doesnt include reptiles there a hobby and this is for vic the person asking is from nsw



Actually they arent classified as a hobby, they are still a pet. I have found no where at all that states reptiles are a hobby so i would be careful staying they are. Same as fish keeping.

Our rental was "no pets" but we asked if you could bring our rabbits, as they are in cages it was fine. Previous owner had multiple cats that destroyed blinds, curtains and carpet.

I think my rentals that are "no pets" normally are meaning dogs or cats, due to the damage they can/do cause to inside and outside. 


Rick


----------



## zicarus (Jul 30, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Doesnt include reptiles there a hobby and this is for vic the person asking is from nsw


I think the real estate would regard it as a pet.
noun 


A domestic or tamed animal or bird kept for companionship or pleasure and treated with care and affection.

And while what i posted is in ref to Victoria a quick ph might put the OP on to the right ppl in their state it was just resources to help out.


----------



## Octane (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been caught in the rental cycle for too long now but have never had problems with getting a lease or with real estate agents inspections. I have always been up front with putting reptiles as pets on the lease application. 

There was a previous tenant in the same building that was evicted for stinking up the underground parking lot with a rodent breeding colony he had in the garage. 

Cheers 
Octane


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 31, 2013)

Its not a pet are you that stupid i know for a fact they are a hobby my brother is a licenced nsw realestate agent


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 31, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Its not a pet are you that stupid i know for a fact they are a hobby my brother is a licenced nsw realestate agent



Need to take it down a bit mate. Im glad you feel so strong about your "hobby" and dont regard any of you reptiles as "pets" and just items to you have in your hobby.

Does your brother have any documentation to back up your claim that reptiles are not pets? I believe people have tried to say they are a hobby to get away with keeping them against a "no pet" rental agreement and lost the disagreement.


Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 31, 2013)

I regard all my animals as pets ill see what i can do ill speak to him tomorrow


----------



## zicarus (Jul 31, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Its not a pet are you that stupid i know for a fact they are a hobby my brother is a licenced nsw realestate agent



No im not I rang my real estate today and they said" as its not human its regarded as a pet weather its a fish, bird, cat, dog, rabit, reptile or butterfly its classed as a pet" I would have to let them know and they would advise the landlord and he or she would then decide and thats rain and horne in victoria.
The reason I said ppl say its a pet is because I dont know anyone that say im going to get a hobby snake they say im going to get a pet snake.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## spida_0000 (Jul 31, 2013)

zicarus said:


> No im not I rang my real estate today and they said" as its not human its regarded as a pet weather its a fish, bird, cat, dog, rabit, reptile or butterfly its classed as a pet" I would have to let them know and they would advise the landlord and he or she would then decide and thats rain and horne in victoria.
> The reason I said ppl say its a pet is because I dont know anyone that say im going to get a hobby snake they say im going to get a pet snake.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Ha hobby snake... I don't know why that made me laugh, but it did lol

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Ash1990 (Jul 31, 2013)

Our realestate didn't really care. We declared them, as well as the rest of the zoo, he said as long as they never came out when he did inspections he didn't care about them. Basically he only wanted us to declare the animals that could cause damage, eg the dogs, the parrot. His reasoning was that a snake is going to do bugger all damage to the house so why bother. He was petrified when he did the first inspection, but was gingerly interested in the snakes and asked a few qs about them before high tailing it back out of the snake room, lol
On the other hand the place we just left had a landlord that hated snakes and refused to let me keep any there other than the big girl i originally declared when I moved in, ie he wouldn't let me move any more onto the property even though they were under the house


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Funny story...years ago when I moved, I only declared a cat...didn't bother mentioning the dog, pythons, turtles & lizards.
Anyway the real estate told us that once a month, this guy Jimmy would come around & mow our lawn for us...if he was a bother just let the real estate know.
So there would be days when Jimmy came over & I had all my reps out in the sun & my dog jumping all over him while he mowed. 
Another time he came over I had dismantled the back door off its hinges so I could get a 6 ft tank into the living room...suffice to say Jimmy gave me a hand with the tank & securing the door back on its hinges.

Anyway the dreaded day came, the owner of the house was coming over for a general inspection...we "hid" all the reptile enclosures, my missus grabbed the dog "for a walk" & was straight out the back door once the owner started knocking on the front door.
Lo & behold, the owner of the house was Jimmy.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thats great Cypher, did he ask where they all went?


Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 31, 2013)

Nsw is the state in question not victoria


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Thats great Cypher, did he ask where they all went?
> 
> Rick



Jimmy was a charming old Greek guy...he & my dog got along so well.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 31, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Nsw is the state in question not victoria



But that's really the point. It's not about states or which real estate agent...it's about the individual owner of the rental themselves & how they feel about pets....and hobby snakes.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 31, 2013)

Being a landlord and a reptile owner, i have had with no problems in the past with the people renting the house having reptiles. Would rather have reptiles in the house than a dog or dogs demolishing a fully landscaped backyard, with no hope of recovering costs from their owners..
Reptiles don't leave surprises on the lawn and all through the garden.


----------



## zicarus (Jul 31, 2013)

Like I said it was just info with a ph and maybe the could put the op onto someone in their state. Was just trying to help some....

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rachel6695 (Aug 1, 2013)

Im confused as to whether dragondragon is saying snakes are hobbies or his pets...hmmm

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dragondragon (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah im from their state with a brother whos a realestate agent its alright man but its not alright people are being so rude when im trying to get a point across maybe you should learn how to read rachel6695 i never said my pets were a hobby i said that in the case of a rental property they are considered a hobby.


----------



## rachel6695 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey now, I can read, and I am not name calling or swearing. 
I was just simply confused at what your arguement was. I think everyone is just putting in their opinions and giving advice on their past experiences, I think so far you have been the only one that has been rude by swearing and name calling. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LittleHiss (Aug 1, 2013)

Charles Sturt University will let you live on campus with reptiles so long as they live in an enclosure. They says it's the same has having fish.


----------



## flyingbull13 (Aug 1, 2013)

I live in qld and my real estate didnt care.. They said as long as it's locked up and won't get out. Honestly they were pretty interested in know more about it. But again the were pretty cool with most things. Just depends on how good and relaxed ur real estate people are.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 1, 2013)

In N.S.W. it's illegal for the owner or real estate agent/representative to come on the property without giving you written notice or getting your permission via phone first. So you should pretty much always have plenty of time to hide them or move them if necessary. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Senator358 (Aug 1, 2013)

A landlord has no legal ground to stand on in regards to having animals on the property. They can state 'no pets' in the ad but that is just a preference as to whom they want to rent the house. As stated in the previously posted article unless the pet is a nuisance or damages the property and the owner can prove it to the tribunal then there is nothing they can do about it. 

I think you would be hard pressed to find any owner that would go through the time, effort and cost to evict you having a snake or ten on the property. 

In saying this I always let my landlords know about my dog, turtles, fish, chickens, rooster, and snakes when I was signing the lease and none ever had a problem. Luckily I own now and don't have to deal with them anymore. Real estate agents are lower than used car salesmen and property managers are even worse. Don't believe a word they tell you.


----------



## ingie (Aug 1, 2013)

There are other ways they can get rid of a tenant. They can just tell you they plan to renovate, or they can fail to renew your lease.


----------



## Striker (Aug 1, 2013)

When negotiating a lease and talking about pets or submitting an application I just say "what about aquariums and things? Do I need to include those". I've never had any response other than "no that's fine". So technically I covered it with the "and things" bit if they ever question me about it later on.


----------



## Londos1990 (Aug 11, 2013)

Craigo said:


> I have been wondering this as well, my real estate done an inspection and said I had to get rid of one dog and the birds as the owner didn't want more then one dog in the yard and didn't want birds... So we had to explain to the kids why one of the dogs had to go to a new family and their birds. They didn't go right through the house so they didn't see my pythons. But worried they might kick up a stink



Thats sad, funny you say that, my beautiful girl went missing 14months ago when i left her with friends to go on a holiday for a week, she lasted 3 days and broke out the yard, got a phone call two days ago stating she had been found and was at the vet, i already have two dogs as id replaced her, and now have three, my realestate say only two small dogs and shes a medium/big. so im nervous to wait for an answer on her being able to stay, i couldnt lose her again, but hey, im happy to play the hiding game when its inspection time, i already hide 2 cats 2 snakes 2 birds so whats adding a dog gonna do lol.


----------



## wokka (Aug 11, 2013)

Striker said:


> When negotiating a lease and talking about pets or submitting an application I just say "what about aquariums and things? Do I need to include those". I've never had any response other than "no that's fine". So technically I covered it with the "and things" bit if they ever question me about it later on.


 I think if you read the lease which you sign you are not covered by "and things". Pets allowable need to be specified on the lease. There is good reason for that in that future tenants may suffer from say cat allergies, and could be in a life threatening situation if previous tenants have declared that they wont keep pets in the house. The new tenants find themselves in anaphelactic shock after moving in to a supposedly cat free environment.


----------



## wokka (Aug 11, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> A landlord has no legal ground to stand on in regards to having animals on the property. They can state 'no pets' in the ad but that is just a preference as to whom they want to rent the house. As stated in the previously posted article unless the pet is a nuisance or damages the property and the owner can prove it to the tribunal then there is nothing they can do about it.
> 
> I think you would be hard pressed to find any owner that would go through the time, effort and cost to evict you having a snake or ten on the property.
> 
> In saying this I always let my landlords know about my dog, turtles, fish, chickens, rooster, and snakes when I was signing the lease and none ever had a problem. Luckily I own now and don't have to deal with them anymore. Real estate agents are lower than used car salesmen and property managers are even worse. Don't believe a word they tell you.


Perhaps the real estate agents you deal with have to lower themselves to the level of the tenants they deal with but generally speaking they are bound by numerous rules and need to represent the wishes of the landlord who engauges them. The tenant has a choice and if they dont like the rules can move on to the next property.


----------



## Skelhorn (Aug 12, 2013)

I asked the first time I rented, the realestate said I did not need to declare them....from that point onwards I have never declared them. I have never had an issue with the past 4 realestates, they are actually more so interested in what I have and ask to have a closer look haha. I also have them in 'nice' (well I think so ) displays which can be a credit. My stimsons and dragons are in the lounge room, and my Bredli, Spotted, Carpet and BTS are in the Garage. In regards to the pets usually it implys animals that can cause damage or has pests like fleas etc (most realestates don't know that reptiles can get mites etc). We also have a cocky that has never had an issue at any realestate because it is a 'caged' animal.


----------



## Striker (Aug 12, 2013)

wokka said:


> I think if you read the lease which you sign you are not covered by "and things". Pets allowable need to be specified on the lease. There is good reason for that in that future tenants may suffer from say cat allergies, and could be in a life threatening situation if previous tenants have declared that they wont keep pets in the house. The new tenants find themselves in anaphelactic shock after moving in to a supposedly cat free environment.



I agree that "and things" would not cover me on the lease. However it gives the opportunity to put it back on them. At the time I'm signing paperwork I get to the pets bit and ask " what about aquariums and things?" In 100% of cases they have told me "no don't worry about it". I've never been challenged later but if I was I'd say I asked when signing the lease and was told not to worry about it. And a few weeks/months later during inspection if I was challenged on it, none of us could be certain whether I asked about aquariums. Did i ask or not? and did i say aquariums? Or was it terrariums? Or vivariums?  

Luckily I don't rent any more so it doesn't really matter to me....just offering suggestions.


----------



## wokka (Aug 12, 2013)

The real estate I work with has a small rent roll of a couple of hundred houses. Many of the tenants have snakes and to date none of the landlords have objected although the agents do the right thing and ask the landlords on behalf of the tenants.It is much similar if both parties co-operate without deceit so as to build long term relationships. The them and us attitudes of many agents and tenants just adds to the inefficency of any arrangements and often to long term ill feeling.


----------



## Senator358 (Aug 18, 2013)

wokka said:


> Perhaps the real estate agents you deal with have to lower themselves to the level of the tenants they deal with but generally speaking they are bound by numerous rules and need to represent the wishes of the landlord who engauges them. The tenant has a choice and if they dont like the rules can move on to the next property.



Maybe re-read what I said mate. I said a landlord has no legal right to refuse pets on a property. They have a choice of who they rent to, yes, but there is no legal precedent. I don't deal with real estates for rent, I take care of that myself and when I buy I screw them as much as possible.


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm getting my first snake next hatchy season and have a small 2ft enclosure which I plan to house an antaresia. I'm young uni grad so most likely will be moving out to a shared house soon. I am worried as to how it will affect my marketability as a potential tenant, or whether I even tell them in the first place (i suspect this would be the proper thing to do). But for such a small enclosure and snake I really hope it doesn't affect my future plans, as I am really looking forward to getting my first


----------



## Lawra (Aug 18, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> I'm getting my first snake next hatchy season and have a small 2ft enclosure which I plan to house an antaresia. I'm young uni grad so most likely will be moving out to a shared house soon. I am worried as to how it will affect my marketability as a potential tenant, or whether I even tell them in the first place (i suspect this would be the proper thing to do). But for such a small enclosure and snake I really hope it doesn't affect my future plans, as I am really looking forward to getting my first



Make sure you get a lock for your enclosure!


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Make sure you get a lock for your enclosure!


Sure did!


----------



## Snowman (Aug 19, 2013)

Are most people renting out of necessity or is it a lifestyle choice? It seems like rent is almost equal to a mortgage these days.


----------



## lovelacies (Aug 19, 2013)

If your real estate is worried about a few reptiles in enclosures than they are gonna be a pain in the a**e to deal with!! 
I have 4 lacies and never declared them!! just said I have a few reptiles they stay in the enclosure


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Are most people renting out of necessity or is it a lifestyle choice? It seems like rent is almost equal to a mortgage these days.



I'd love to buy, it's just the deposit that is the problem.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 19, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> I'd love to buy, it's just the deposit that is the problem.


Plenty of first home buyers can get in without a deposit. My brother in law just did it. But you do have too show that you have an income to cover the mortgage and not have any bad credit history etc.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Plenty of first home buyers can get in without a deposit. My brother in law just did it. But you do have too show that you have an income to cover the mortgage and not have any bad credit history etc.



Yeah that's true, but I'd rather have some form of deposit, even if it's only a small percentage. I still have 6 months left on my lease anyway so that would be the earliest time I would buy. It's something I'd really have to research very well before I decided on buying without one.


----------



## wokka (Aug 20, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Yeah that's true, but I'd rather have some form of deposit, even if it's only a small percentage. I still have 6 months left on my lease anyway so that would be the earliest time I would buy. It's something I'd really have to research very well before I decided on buying without one.


 In NSW the State Government gives a first home owners grant which may cover the deposit. I imagine Queensland is the same. Dont forget that there are more costs in owning a home than in renting one such as rates, insurance and maintenance.Just because loan repayments are less than rent it doesn't mean you can afford to buy!


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

wokka said:


> In NSW the State Government gives a first home owners grant which may cover the deposit. I imagine Queensland is the same. Dont forget that there are more costs in owning a home than in renting one such as rates, insurance and maintenance.Just because loan repayments are less than rent it doesn't mean you can afford to buy!


That's true.... I don't know how some people get buy in life without a decent income/career behind them. I'm just a sparky working as a design drafter, but I don't think I could ever rent. Bought a house when I was 24 and never looked back. Reading through this thread is very disheartening with the restrictions and non permanency that's comes with renting. We are pretty lucky in this country where home ownership is with in reach of the majority.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> That's true.... I don't know how some people get buy in life without a decent income/career behind them. I'm just a sparky working as a design drafter, but I don't think I could ever rent. Bought a house when I was 24 and never looked back. Reading through this thread is very disheartening with the restrictions and non permanency that's comes with renting. We are pretty lucky in this country where home ownership is with in reach of the majority.



Yep renting really does suck. Got the landlord wanting to sell the house when our lease runs out (january 2014), planning on removing the shed while we are still in the house use it for storage.


Rick


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yep renting really does suck. Got the landlord wanting to sell the house when our lease runs out (january 2014), planning on removing the shed while we are still in the house use it for storage.
> 
> 
> Rick


That's so terrible! Renters should definitely have more rights IMO. I'm looking at getting an investment property soon. There's no way I'd do something like that. One of my brothers properties gets $1800 a week rent. I can't for the life of me work out why someone would pay that.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> That's so terrible! Renters should definitely have more rights IMO. I'm looking at getting an investment property soon. There's no way I'd do something like that. One of my brothers properties gets $1800 a week rent. I can't for the life of me work out why someone would pay that.



We pay $300 a week around 20mins out of adelaide cbd, small 3 bed old house that is falling apart. I have family in darwin that pay $700 a week.

Trying to break out of the renting but with average wage and a young family its not the easiest to do. Just need a couple 20-40k so i can get a half decent first home ($270-$360k).


Rick


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> We pay $300 a week around 20mins out of adelaide cbd, small 3 bed old house that is falling apart. I have family in darwin that pay $700 a week.
> 
> Trying to break out of the renting but with average wage and a young family its not the easiest to do. Just need a couple 20-40k so i can get a half decent first home ($270-$360k).
> 
> ...



I hear ya. I worked two jobs when I got my first house. Wasn't forever but I had to have enough money for mortgage and quality of life. Worked 45hrs a week as an A grade electrician and Friday night and Saturday all day at the local servo. I was just supporting myself with no dependents so it was a lot easier. In a perfect world it would be wise to do things in the order of school/trade, buy house and get married, have kids. But the world isn't perfect.


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Are most people renting out of necessity or is it a lifestyle choice? It seems like rent is almost equal to a mortgage these days.



I fear a lot of us are victims of the baby boomers and negative gearing. My friend had $55K in the bank which has been in there for about 8 years since his dad passed away and the first bank he enquired to said they would only lend he and his girlfriend $230K both working full time and have been at their jobs for 4 and 6 years respectively. It's getting mighty hard in this social climate.

... And need I say, $230K doesn't get you much in Melbourne


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> I fear a lot of us are victims of the baby boomers and negative gearing. My friend had $55K in the bank which has been in there for about 8 years since his dad passed away and the first bank he enquired to said they would only lend he and his girlfriend $230K both working full time and have been at their jobs for 4 and 6 years respectively. It's getting mighty hard in this social climate.
> 
> ... And need I say, $230K doesn't get you much in Melbourne


That doesn't sound right at all. My mate a firefighter just bought a place in frankston. He only had $30k and has been at his job 2 years. He borrowed like $400k. They need to find out why they were rejected. Unless you have a bad credit rating, getting a loan is easy. Perhaps a little too easy even. I don't buy the whole baby boomer thing. Just because I keep seeing very young friends and family buying houses.
On top of that we are having such low interest rates. Baby boomers coped it at 17% interest for awhile. I just got a letter saying mine has dropped to 4.1%.


----------



## Senator358 (Aug 20, 2013)

wokka said:


> In NSW the State Government gives a first home owners grant which may cover the deposit. I imagine Queensland is the same. Dont forget that there are more costs in owning a home than in renting one such as rates, insurance and maintenance.Just because loan repayments are less than rent it doesn't mean you can afford to buy!



Only if you buy a new home now. Nothing for established. Doesn't really help someone trying to get into the housing market when most new builds in Newcastle will cost in excess of 400k.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> Only if you buy a new home now. Nothing for established. Doesn't really help someone trying to get into the housing market when most new builds in Newcastle will cost in excess of 400k.


What's an established house in Newcastle go for? The insentives are to help build new houses. It's more important to build new houses as the population grows, as there are not enough houses. Most of us have to move further out to buy a first house. Some people want everything now... But it's a case of move out to the new estates for first houses and once you have some equity you can sell and buy closer to the city with your second house.


----------



## wokka (Aug 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> What's an established house in Newcastle go for? The insentives are to help build new houses. It's more important to build new houses as the population grows, as there are not enough houses. Most of us have to move further out to buy a first house. Some people want everything now... But it's a case of move out to the new estates for first houses and once you have some equity you can sell and buy closer to the city with your second house.


Houses in Newcastle LGA start in the mid 3s but if you go to say Greta ( 30 minutes away) you can knock 100K plus off that. Like Snowman says most people cant afford a first home in the middle of town.


----------



## Senator358 (Aug 20, 2013)

The problem is most of the new estates are over the 400k mark for a new home unless you go around 50-60km out of Newcastle. There should still be a helping hand for first home buyers to buy established. Not everyone can move that distance out.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> The problem is most of the new estates are over the 400k mark for a new home unless you go around 50-60km out of Newcastle. There should still be a helping hand for first home buyers to buy established. Not everyone can move that distance out.


Everyone can move that distance out. Some people just don't want too. And then get stuck in the rent cycle and never own a home or investment property. Life is all about choices. And the choices we make dictate the lives we lead.
PS. You can get a house and land package at Bonnells bay under $400k. That's only an hour away from Newcastle (45km)... Most people travel at least an hour to get to work. I used to travel an hour an a half to two hours when I lived in Melbourne depending on traffic. Like I said though, it's all choice. I'd love to live closer to work. And I have to decide now to buy near the city or stay where I am and buy an investment property. I'm leaning more towards investment, as I'd like to retire resonably comfortable one day.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 20, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> I fear a lot of us are victims of the baby boomers and negative gearing. My friend had $55K in the bank which has been in there for about 8 years since his dad passed away and the first bank he enquired to said they would only lend he and his girlfriend $230K both working full time and have been at their jobs for 4 and 6 years respectively. It's getting mighty hard in this social climate.
> 
> ... And need I say, $230K doesn't get you much in Melbourne



Yep pretty sure that's all we were pre-approved for. Full time and have been with the same company for 6-12 years and we get offered a figure a lot lower then new or existing houses are even selling for. Don't really feel like living 1hr+ from work is really living the dream of being a new home owner.


Rick


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 20, 2013)

I suppose it depends what sort of debt you're comfortable with too. Really, every $1000 extra you can put into your deposit is at least $2000 less you have to pay off in the long run. I'm only 22 so I'm not feeling like a failure for renting. I'm from the UK too where house prices are insane compared to wages, so if I can buy a house before 30 I'm doing better than 90% of my friends in England. 
On a side note, a guy at work is 21 and has 3 houses but has borrowed a total of $1.2m, which I would be terrified of doing.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yep pretty sure that's all we were pre-approved for. Full time and have been with the same company for 6-12 years and we get offered a figure a lot lower then new or existing houses are even selling for. Don't really feel like living 1hr+ from work is really living the dream of being a new home owner.
> 
> 
> Rick


It's just a stepping stone living further out. I live 25min train ride from the city now, in my second house. Goes back to my original question. Seems like most renters aren't willing to sacrifice lifestyle. There's no right or wrong. My personal preference is the security of owning my own place. I don't want to be paying off someone else's home. But I get why people rent. And glad there are renters out there too.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> It's just a stepping stone living further out. I live 25min train ride from the city now, in my second house. Goes back to my original question. Seems like most renters aren't willing to sacrifice lifestyle. There's no right or wrong. My personal preference is the security of owning my own place. I don't want to be paying off someone else's home. But I get why people rent. And glad there are renters out there too.



Lifestyle isn't the problem, low income and young children make driving a hr to work not a viable option. Guess I just need to buy a few lotto tickets and hope I get lucky. I would love to buy my first and last home first but as you said this isn't normally the case, and finding a suitable house is another major problem. 3-4 beds, double carport/garage, small grassed area and a decent sized shed (6x10m).


----------



## Lawra (Aug 20, 2013)

Come to Mackay  house and land packages up here are starting at $150k because of the "mining downturn". Builders are basically giving houses away in a bid to try and make some money. 

I'm in the process of saving a deposit but it's still difficult with $300/week rent in the middle of cane fields nowhere near town. 

I know people who lived with their parents until they saved for their first home. In an ideal world I would have loved to do that but at 23 I don't think I'm doing too bad in the grand scheme of things  only one dependant named Steve, and he doesn't eat too much lol


----------



## Senator358 (Aug 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Everyone can move that distance out. Some people just don't want too. And then get stuck in the rent cycle and never own a home or investment property. Life is all about choices. And the choices we make dictate the lives we lead.
> PS. You can get a house and land package at Bonnells bay under $400k. That's only an hour away from Newcastle (45km)... Most people travel at least an hour to get to work. I used to travel an hour an a half to two hours when I lived in Melbourne depending on traffic. Like I said though, it's all choice. I'd love to live closer to work. And I have to decide now to buy near the city or stay where I am and buy an investment property. I'm leaning more towards investment, as I'd like to retire resonably comfortable one day.



If traveling that far works for you that's fine but when working 60+ hours a week, having 2 kids and wanting to spend time with them adding 10 hours a week plus petrol doesn't work for me. I spent a bit more to live closer and my rentals are also closer and therefore make a better return. 
I just don't understand why the government in NSW decided to get rid of the grant for established. The building industry had years of boom time and now that it has slowed down they expect the government to prop them up. Don't know of too many other industries that get helped like that.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 21, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> If traveling that far works for you that's fine but when working 60+ hours a week, having 2 kids and wanting to spend time with them adding 10 hours a week plus petrol doesn't work for me. I spent a bit more to live closer and my rentals are also closer and therefore make a better return.
> I just don't understand why the government in NSW decided to get rid of the grant for established. The building industry had years of boom time and now that it has slowed down they expect the government to prop them up. Don't know of too many other industries that get helped like that.


I don't think there should be any grants. And I also don't think there should be any tax and stamp duty on homes either. But the laws are the way they are and it's clear they won't change anytime soon.
I agree. Having kids before getting a house really puts people on the back foot. However there is nothing wrong with renting. The benifits are you get to live closer to the city and often in a house you could never afford.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 21, 2013)

Come to Gladstone. :lol: For a decent rental house you are looking at least $450-550 a week, and even that is after the prices have lowered a bit, a year ago it was averaging $550 - $650 - with 'nice' houses going for upwards of $800-1000 a week.

They seem to forget not everyone is on ridiculous 'island' wages (i'm sure you all know what's been happening here), and alot of people are left struggling to put a roof over their heads let alone feed themselves and pay the bills.


----------

